# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة لأوائل الطالبات المتفوقات في الامتحان الفصلي الأول لمادة النظام الجزائي 2

## هيثم الفقى

ألف مبروك لأوائل الطالبات ونتمنى لكم المزيد والمزيد من التفوق ونذكركم أنه أحيانا يسهل الوصول إلى القمة ولكنه يصعب ودائما المحافظة عليها , وفقكم الله لما فيه كل الفخر لكم ولذويكم وكان في عونكم , وكلل دائما  مجهوداتكم بمزيد من النجاح والتوفيق.

----------

